# What to do when your Seiko is running exceptionally fast



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

What to do when your Seiko is running exceptionally fast. Exceptionally fast is + seconds per hour. Since there are weekly posts about this issue I thought I'd try to make finding the solution easier.

Originally posted by Fugit



> I am not a watchmaker, so follow this advice purely at your own risk. But, it worked for me.
> 
> I received my first new Seiko, a Black Monster, back in October. Out of the box, it was gaining 10 seconds a MINUTE. I was disgusted, but I hate sending stuff back, so I did some research. It appears that the hairspring of the 7S26B can get hung up on the regulator pins if it takes a sharp impact. Mine was definitely not magnetized - it had no effect whatsoever on the needle of a good Suunto compass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey John:

Thanks for compiling this for us. It's good info for this FAQ.

Can we get this *stickied*...since it's such a prevalent question?


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## tenj (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe this post should be made sticky......


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Should definitely somehow be added to a sticky of some sort....can you imagine now all the guys/gals taking their watches to a cloth covered table and start tapping short of banging them! If my OM wasn't the most accurate automatic I've ever owned I would try this


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, the first sticky, called "tip thread ". Anybody home ?


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

BigJunior said:


> Yup, the first sticky, called "tip thread ". Anybody home ?


Good point. I forgot about that.


----------



## duofold (Jul 12, 2006)

Funny I run across this post almost a year after this happened to me. I've got a SCVS013 that ran awfully fast (per minute!).

In the moment of discovery & frustration, I banged the watch against a table. Worked perfectly...running well within spec ever since.

Didn't know what happened, but after reading fugit's post, glad to know that I performed expert service.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, just banged my Seiko 5 against a table and now it is running normal again after idiotic 10s fast per minute!


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

harry-g said:


> Wow, just banged my Seiko 5 against a table and now it is running normal again after idiotic 10s fast per minute!


Glad to hear all is okay. Just be careful how much bang is in your "bang." We don't want anything shaken loose in there. ;-)


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

How hard is hard? Mine runs about 2 min fast a day. I've tried to "bang" my sammurai on a mouse cushion on top of the table. Just waited till it wound down and just did it. I did it fairly hard, and it shook a bit (like the autowinder (?) was spinning around inside). I tried it yesterday but it was still had juice and didn't make a difference. Might try demagging later this week.


----------



## yhoopeyk (Sep 17, 2010)

What if your seiko runs exceptionally slow? mine is running around -15 sec a day and I would like to make it faster. Any posts on this?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^Sounds like it needs to be regulated.

Here's one reference for a DIY: How to regulate a mechanical watch (7S26 / 7S36 / valjoux 7750, ETA))

There are likely dozens of posts on WUS, if you use the search function.

Good luck.


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

yhoopeyk said:


> What if your seiko runs exceptionally slow? mine is running around -15 sec a day and I would like to make it faster. Any posts on this?


That is not exceptionally slow. Its somewhat on the outer edge of normal. Exceptionally fast/slow is seconds per minute or multiple minutes per day off.
Yours is within seiko specs for 7s26. If you are not happy with that, you can have it regulated to something less than half of that per day, usually. It is unlikely to land within say 3s per day, as it is a mechanical watch. I'm usually happy with +\- 6s or so.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, 15 seconds per day is not remarkably slow for a mechanical watch. If you want to tighten up the error rate then remove the back and carefully move the adjuster to effectively shorten the hairspring length. Or ask your watch maker to do it.


----------



## yhoopeyk (Sep 17, 2010)

yea, i figured it was within specs but i guess i've just had better luck with my other watches. Since my invicta 8930 was +5 out of the box until I stupidly dropped it and my blue mako is +5 sec also. However, I've noticed that when I take my monster off when I sleep I actually gain quite a few seconds, so over the past 2 days I have only lost about 17 sec overall. I might go to a watchmaker to get it regulated if I feel like having it more accurate though lol.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Knocking, banging or slapping a watch around is never a very good idea. More damage can be done than simply dislodging the hung up hair spring. Sure the main pivots are shock protected but banging the watch around could damage the tips of the palette stones or even knock them out of alignment or the roller jewel on the balance staff could be knocked off.It is also possible that the hands could be jarred out of alignment then you will have something else to worry about.

It's just not a good practice :-(


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

yhoopeyk said:


> yea, i figured it was within specs but i guess i've just had better luck with my other watches. Since my invicta 8930 was +5 out of the box until I stupidly dropped it and my blue mako is +5 sec also. However, I've noticed that when I take my monster off when I sleep I actually gain quite a few seconds, so over the past 2 days I have only lost about 17 sec overall. I might go to a watchmaker to get it regulated if I feel like having it more accurate though lol.


I've never had a mechanical that I couldn't regulate to +/- 8s/day or better, including my 7s26 Seikos. It can be very time consuming, esp without timing equipment but, IMO, it's worthwhile.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

How do you know after you tap it on a table with a towel that it has corrected itself, I tapped on a cloth and tapped the back case with my finger, felt a slight fibration and now it is keep time perfect


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

Turnaround said:


> How hard is hard? Mine runs about 2 min fast a day. I've tried to "bang" my sammurai on a mouse cushion on top of the table. Just waited till it wound down and just did it. I did it fairly hard, and it shook a bit (like the autowinder (?) was spinning around inside). I tried it yesterday but it was still had juice and didn't make a difference. Might try demagging later this week.


Tap the back case, Position the watch at 45 degree angle. point of ref your stomach 45 degrees to towards the floor, then sturdy, straight taps to the middle of the back case, I would do 7 or 8 then compare to a second hand to see if seconds have been correct. I tried the cloth and table trick with my O monster, nothing. Tapped on the side nothing, shook it nothing, tapped it into my hands felt something spinning inside nothing. Finally while tapping I was trying to get a good look at the casing tapped sturdy a little bit hard 8 times at 45 degree angle now it keeps time to the T


----------



## D85 (Jul 29, 2010)

This forum is such a great resource. I received my second automatic watch today (Seiko 5 Large Military) and was thrilled until I noticed that it was running two minutes fast an hour. I found this post, tapped the back of the watch a few times, and now it is running great. Thanks.


----------



## Shamrock_Don (Mar 25, 2011)

Just received my Black Monster today and noticed that it was running 6 seconds fast per minute. A few "taps" later and now its running perfectly. Thanks everyone.....


----------



## Darvis (Mar 5, 2011)

This has to be one of the most bizarre cures ever, but it worked for me. I had a brand new Spork that was running, no kidding, 6 minutes fast per hour. After a few attempts at this and several angles of tapping, it did the trick. I would never had believed this had I not done it myself.

All I can say is that, for me, I never heard or felt anything give or noticed the second hand slow down. It was a matter of rotating, tapping, checking, repeat- until the watch settled into very accurate round trips.

If this fix holds, it'l have saved me a huge amount of hassle.


----------



## lama323 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey guys 

I've had my seiko 5 SNZE35K (7s36b caliber) for about three years. It's always ran quick but then I found this site. It ranges in speed and how fast it gets ahead. I tried the method linked through on the first page and I don't think it has worked. 

Over the last 12 hours it's run about 3.5 minutes fast. 
I did a quick test and it's running about 1-2 seconds quicker per minute. 

Is this normal? If I took it to a seiko dealer would they be able to fix it?

Cheers!


----------



## belerim (Mar 3, 2012)

Exceptional post - Thank you !!!
My brand new Seiko was running fast 10min/hour
I tapped it on the side and back and slowed down running normal.
Just a small suggestion to check if your watch runs well go to Online Stopwatch - Chronometer
That's an online chronograph with 1/100 sec precision


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

This is a known issue with the 7S26B model. They changed the pin in the "B" model so it makes the spring susceptible to getting stuck. The "B" model runs more accurately, but the "A" model didn't have this problem. I sure hope they fixed this problem with the "C" version.

See this graphic explanation here: http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/thread/1266711718/Seiko+7s26B+vs+7s26A+-+Seiko+read+this!


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

I AM SO HAPPY I READ THIS THREAD!!!:-!:-!:-! I had my FFF sitting on my dresser for the past three months and never wore it because ever since I received it, it runs about 20 minutes fast per hour. I thought it was magnetized and I didn't want to send it back. After reading this thread, I hit my FFF about ten times and now it runs spot on!!! WUS FTW!!!


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Knocking, banging or slapping a watch around is never a very good idea. *More damage can be done* than simply dislodging the hung up hair spring. Sure the main pivots are shock protected but banging the watch around could damage the tips of the palette stones or even knock them out of alignment or the roller jewel on the balance staff could be knocked off._It is also possible that the hands could be jarred out of alignment then you will have something else to worry about._
> 
> It's just not a good practice :-(


Like Peter said above, *DO NOT HIT YOUR WATCH!

*A few months ago I knocked the hands on a Seiko 5 and it makes a rattling noise now. (like a chip of metal of plastic is floating around)

Now I need a new movement.


----------



## Richard H. (Feb 12, 2006)

I Have a Seiko SNZB73 that I banged against something and I noticed it running way fast, 4 sec. a minute. I had remembered seeing this thread a while back so I looked it up. I hit my watch fairly hard in the palm of my hand and IT WORKED! Spot on, glad I remembered this thread! thanks! BTW, I hit it in my palm 3-4 times.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Richard H. said:


> I Have a Seiko SNZB73 that I banged against something and I noticed it running way fast, 4 sec. a minute. I had remembered seeing this thread a while back so I looked it up. I hit my watch fairly hard in the palm of my hand and IT WORKED! Spot on, glad I remembered this thread! thanks! BTW, I hit it in my palm 3-4 times.


PEOPLE STOP BANGING YOUR WATCHES AROUND!

This is not a good practice as it has the potential of doing more damage than has already been done :-(

For God's sake; someone please remove that damn sticky!!!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

It might not work with your Rolex PNM


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

seikomatic said:


> It might not work with your Rolex PNM


 Looks like the Rolex Sub has had a severe bashing from whoever throwing tandem. I think it best to have it serviced by Rolex & not to be butchered up by DIY.


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

'Tis only a scratch!


----------



## Okuma (Feb 4, 2012)

This also happened to my Seiko SNK809 with the newer 7S76C movement. They haven't fixed the hairspring issue on the C caliber :-/

Mine started to run crazingly fast, +30 minutes in a couple of hours. By looking through the see-through caseback the hairspring had indeed jumped out of its position.
I was surprised because I had worn the watch under normal conditions and it hadn't been exposed to any shocks whatsoever.
I planned on sending it back because it was only about a month old and had 2 years warranty left. Then I luckily found this thread and thought I would test the method out since it would save me the cost, effort and time of shipping it back to the seller in Singapore. I put it in dial-down position in the palm of my left hand and gently tap the watch on the caseback with my right hands index finger, using only the force of the finger (didn't even move the wrist or elbow) and the hairspring got back in place on the first try. The 'tap' was very gentle and I highly doubt it could damage any part of the movement. Now the watch is back to +4 seconds/day as it was before the incident.

Just wanted to share my experience,


Jim


----------



## chrissymarsh (Feb 13, 2013)

nhoJ said:


> What to do when your Seiko is running exceptionally fast. Exceptionally fast is + seconds per hour. Since there are weekly posts about this issue I thought I'd try to make finding the solution easier.
> 
> Originally posted by Fugit


I found this on a UK Watch website Buy Seiko Citizen Casio watches. Men : an alternative perhaps than banging on a table...
*SEIKO AUTOMATIC WATCHES: TROUBLESHOOTING*
If your new automatic watch is running too fast or too slow or seems to have stopped, do not panic. An automatic watch is an investment of time and effort and unlike quartz watches (battery operated) it may take some time to start keeping good time. This is true especially for lower range automatic watches (i.e. not "chronometers").
For your watch to start keeping good time, the main spring needs to be completely wound first. The way to do that is to use a watch winder or shake and wear the watch continuously.
There are some simple steps you can take to regulate your watch. Take the watch off at night and place according to below:
1. *If your watch is running slow:* lay it flat with the dial up.
2. *If your watch is running fast:* lay the watch vertically with the crown downwards.
3. *If your watch is running too fast:* lay the watch vertically with the crown up.
If you watch is still running fast or slow by a large margin the most likely cause is that the mainspring may have gotten itself caught. To get it freed up try this: Place the watch on your palm with the crystal down and slap the watch. If this freed up the mainspring it should start keeping good time.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

chrissymarsh said:


> I found this on a UK Watch website Buy Seiko Citizen Casio watches. Men : an alternative perhaps than banging on a table...
> *SEIKO AUTOMATIC WATCHES: TROUBLESHOOTING*
> If your new automatic watch is running too fast or too slow or seems to have stopped, do not panic. An automatic watch is an investment of time and effort and unlike quartz watches (battery operated) it may take some time to start keeping good time. This is true especially for lower range automatic watches (i.e. not "chronometers").
> For your watch to start keeping good time, the main spring needs to be completely wound first. The way to do that is to use a watch winder or shake and wear the watch continuously.
> ...


Please don't continue to propagate this extremely bad advice. It might work for some but the risk of doing further damage to the movement is very real :-(
If a watch is gaining minutes per hour or even per day; it needs to be looked at by a professional watchmaker. The ultimate fix may be simple but it has to be done properly.

If your car doesn't start or the idle races; you don't get out a sledge hammer and smash it on the windshield...why would it be any different with a delicate, precision instrument like a watch?

BTW...Welcome to the forum and I know that you will learn a lot of useful information if you hang around 

What kind of watches do you have and where do your preferences lay?
Pics are always welcomed


----------



## 31 Jewels (Oct 15, 2011)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Please don't continue to propagate this extremely bad advice. It might work for some but the risk of doing further damage to the movement is very real :-(
> If a watch is gaining minutes per hour or even per day; it needs to be looked at by a professional watchmaker. The ultimate fix may be simple but it has to be done properly.
> 
> If your car doesn't start or the idle races; you don't get out a sledge hammer and smash it on the windshield...why would it be any different with a delicate, precision instrument like a watch?
> ...


 I have to reply to this. LISTEN TO PAWL_BUSTER! Here is my reply. LISTEN TO 31 JEWELS! I am a watchmaker and I am telling everyone do not bang or hit a mechanical watch on anything! You might think your fixing things, I am here to say you are not. All you will do is break a pivot, or knock a hand loose. 31


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

31 Jewels said:


> I have to reply to this. LISTEN TO PAUL_BUSTER! Here is my reply. LISTEN TO 31 JEWELS! I am a watchmaker and I am telling everyone do not bang or hit a mechanical watch on anything! You might think your fixing things, I am here to say you are not. All you will do is break a pivot, or knock a hand loose. 31


Thank you sir for being a voice of reason 

Perhaps we should just answer this query with... 'tie an anchor to it and let it drag behind you' ;-)


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been following this forum for a long time, but this is my first post since I felt like dropping by and saying thank you! 

I've got an SNK809 with the 7S26B movement and it was a pretty impressive little watch for the first several months that I owned it. I got it out of my watch box several months ago to wear it to work, and I noticed that it was gaining several minutes an hour. This bothered me, but I just figured that's what I deserved for being cheap with my first purchase of a mechanical watch. I decided to wear my SNK809 once again today, and confirmed that it was still running way too fast. That's when I decided to do a little searching and I found this little jewel of a thread! I tapped my Seiko lightly, face down in the palm of my hand...I was pretty careful with it to make sure that I didn't cause any damage. I set the watch to an atomic clock several hours ago, and it seems to be pretty much right on now! Thank you! Now I feel like getting a new band for my Seiko and introducing back into my regular watch rotation!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The first thing you should try is to get it demagnetized.


----------



## daath (Nov 12, 2013)

Okuma said:


> This also happened to my Seiko SNK809 with the newer 7S76C movement. They haven't fixed the hairspring issue on the C caliber :-/
> 
> Mine started to run crazingly fast, +30 minutes in a couple of hours. By looking through the see-through caseback the hairspring had indeed jumped out of its position.
> I was surprised because I had worn the watch under normal conditions and it hadn't been exposed to any shocks whatsoever.
> ...


I should of read your comment 1st im my circumstance, After giving my skx171 dive model a few taps it ran way too fast .By placing upside down (face down) and giving finger taps the accuracy zoned back in . Hopefully back to 10-15 secs a day which im happy with .Chaffed makes me respect the 7s26 even more. 
Great forum ...


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

_*You have got to be kidding!*_ 

I haven't worn my Sumo in a couple weeks. So, I go to put it on today and it was noticeably fast, like 10 seconds per minute fast. So I did my quick search and the solution came: "Bang it on a table!" Well, wrap it in cloth and don't try to destroy the thing. So I did, *and IT WORKED!!!*

Whatever, love this forum!

and finally got another "Mil Sumo" done. I was worried for a sec that I would have to get a new movement.


----------



## Xpo_99 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just received my Seiko SNZF17J1 in the mail today. Realised shortly after it was gaining 4-5 seconds per minute. Was pretty disappointed but lucky ran across this thread.

Gave it 3-4 taps on the non crown side, at right angles to a solid wood table with a cloth over it. Instantly ran perfectly to time with my Seiko SRP106J1.

BIG relief, don't have to send it back. Thanks John!


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 12, 2014)

KP Texan said:


> I've been following this forum for a long time, but this is my first post since I felt like dropping by and saying thank you!
> 
> I've got an SNK809 with the 7S26B movement and it was a pretty impressive little watch for the first several months that I owned it. I got it out of my watch box several months ago to wear it to work, and I noticed that it was gaining several minutes an hour. This bothered me, but I just figured that's what I deserved for being cheap with my first purchase of a mechanical watch. I decided to wear my SNK809 once again today, and confirmed that it was still running way too fast. That's when I decided to do a little searching and I found this little jewel of a thread! I tapped my Seiko lightly, face down in the palm of my hand...I was pretty careful with it to make sure that I didn't cause any damage. I set the watch to an atomic clock several hours ago, and it seems to be pretty much right on now! Thank you! Now I feel like getting a new band for my Seiko and introducing back into my regular watch rotation!


Unfortunately, my SNK809 is still not operating correctly. I'm not sure if it's magnetized or what, but its about 30 minutes fast per day. I really like the watch, but the value isn't high enough for me to have it serviced. It will bother me to throw it in the trash can, but the main function of the watch I'm wearing is to tell me the correct time!


----------



## CoolBeit (Oct 13, 2014)

The first thing I'm going to say is that I definitely understand the sentiments of those saying not to use this method...

The second thing is this: it seems to have worked perfectly for me. I have a brand new skx007 that seemed to be running about 20min/day fast out of the box. This went on for about 5 days and so i decided I was just going to return the darn thing and get an Eco drive (this is my first mechanical). 

I ran across this post and decided I had nothing to lose by trying since I was going to return my watch anyway. I tapped the case back lightly with my fingertips while holding the watch at a few different angles. It took 3 tries throughout the weekend (i was being pretty timid with the tapping) and lo and behold, after the 3rd try, I'm +/- 0 (that i can measure) after 8 hours. Prior to this, I had not gone 8 hours without needing to reset the watch. 

Again, I totally understand the people suggesting not to do this. But it's hard to justify paying someone to service watches in this price range. My thought in buying my 007 is that I'll use it as a project watch/gateway into modding at the first sign of needing service.

Edit: well, 15 minutes after I wrote this I gained 30 seconds. I give up....

Update for anyone that comes across this post in the future: I exchanged my 007 for a different one and the new one has gained 35 seconds in 48 hours. The bad one was manufactured in Jan 2014 and the good one in June 2014.


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. Just got my SNZH57k1 and it was running 15 seconds fast PER MINUTE. I should have known because the shipping box was pretty roughed up. 

I was very sad. Then I read your post. I wrapped it in a blanket. Banged off table about 100 times. No luck. Slapped it while it was on my wrist about 40 times. No luck. Banged off my knee about 20 times. No luck. Put it on my wrist and drove my car into a tree. Runs like a top now. LOL. 

There doesn't seem to be a magic formula. But I guess if you bang the $#!+ out of it, the spring comes loose. 

In all seriousness, it was only after I put it on my wrist and slapped the crystal a few times.


----------



## ColdHit (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi. I understand that the method described on this thread is not the best way to go. _*But, holy crap, it works.*_ I have a Seiko 6218 just serviced by Seiko, and was running fine. Suddenly, watch was doing 1 minute fast every 12 hours while wearing. And +/ - 0 seconds while standing still (on any position). Local Seiko service place is not the most recommended place to go where I live, but it is all I have at the moment. Obviously they did forget to service some internal parts. And then again, they are not used to a movement from 1965.-


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It does indeed. Just remember--anyone who may be reading this in the future--you don't have to hit it hard. Be gentle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Strikes me that there are a lot of people with success stories here using this method and only one where no change was detected.

I appreciate people say there is risk of more damage, but for a lower end watch like a 7S26 i am never going to a watchmaker, they are too expensive , i would just buy another. After all you can pick them up cheap enough as i saw one here on the for sale boards for $140-00. So i say 'bang away'!


----------



## Desacrasa (Jan 1, 2019)

I got a Seiko Orange Monster that is running exceptionally fast. I'm suspecting either the minute hand is not moving correctly... but I'd be surprised if something is wrong with that. I got a quote from a local watch shop in the $200-300 range that seemed way to high. I could buy a brand new watch for that! I gave it a few taps on my chair armrest and felt a slight vibration then wound it up by moving it slowly horiztonally. I did time the movement using a stopwatch and it seems to be within +1 or -1 second for 60 seconds. I'll keep a eye on it. My Orient Mako keeps very good time for a automatic. I have a couple other watches a G-shock Riseman and a Reactor Gamma (quartz) and they are also very good at keeping time. If my Orient ever gives me trouble keeping time I'll just go completely digital/quartz as automatics seem like a big hassle.


----------



## Lelski750 (Dec 16, 2020)

Needed to post this since it works like a charm: My 6r15 SARB was 1 minute per 12 hours too fast after I first got it. Read about possible sticky hairspring which can be resolved simply by tapping/slapping the watch. So I positioned the watch in my hand face down and tapped it like 5-10 times medium-hard with my index finger. Lo and behold the watch is now -1s after 16 hours.


----------

